
SSD Won't Make Sense in Laptops for Two Years - naish
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9112065
======
rcoder
You coulda fooled me -- here I was, thinking the SSD in my ThinkPad X300 was
actually pretty sweet, and provided huge performance wins for my real-world
workloads, but I guess I was just getting sucked into early hype.

~~~
ajross
The title of the post is a little misleading. The point of the article isn't
that SSDs are useless for laptops. It's that they aren't at a price point yet
where they are attractive alternatives for typical customers.

Current SSDs are still 5x more expensive than magnetic drives per byte. And
while their seek performance is great, their streaming read performance is
mediocre and their write performance is just awful. Likewise promises of low
power consumption haven't really been realized yet.

~~~
blogimus
Like passive (CSTN?) versus active matrix (TFT) laptop screens in the mid
90's. To most people, the TFT screen was not worth the additional cost. Those
of us who valued its quality paid the premium. Now I think all laptops have
TFT screens.

